# Maysis vs maysis plus



## arv (Apr 4, 2016)

Oznomal said:


> I tried on both of these boots and they both feel pretty comfy however the plus is about $100 more and I haven't been able to find much info on them, anyone have any experience with them in comparison to the original maysis.....basically just trying to see if they are worth the extra money $369 vs $279


Have you learned more about this boot? I'm considering it too and like you I can't seem to find long term/use reviews other than new product reviews.

What scares me is that the 2 reviews on K2's site are both one star and both have durability/build problems early on.

I'm considering the plus over the regular due to the width or foot area adjustability. I have wide feet so this is definitely a plus for me and I'm looking for a stiffer boot.

Any comments anyone???

thanks!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

arv said:


> Have you learned more about this boot? I'm considering it too and like you I can't seem to find long term/use reviews other than new product reviews.
> 
> What scares me is that the 2 reviews on K2's site are both one star and both have durability/build problems early on.
> 
> ...


If your foot is truly a wide, the k2 won't fit correctly, as it is manufactured on a D last. Check out the boot fitting thread. Sadly there is only 3 truly wide boots on the market. My last boots were the k2 maysis, but I had to go to the Burton Ruler Wide to get a boot that would fit.


----------



## Sublimaze (Jan 30, 2014)

arv said:


> I'm considering the plus over the regular due to the width or foot area adjustability. I have wide feet so this is definitely a plus for me and I'm looking for a stiffer boot.


This is why I went with Maysis+. I have an E width foot. Using the zonal adjustment I keep the foot looser than the upper. What's also nice is the BOA Conda keeps your heel locked in really well. Wore them 15 times this season, no durability issues.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Love my Maysis + but after 30 days on them this season, the boa started to separate from the boot cuff. Took a picture, sent it to K2, got a response very quickly from their customer support. They gave me a full value credit for next year's boot. I'll either pick up another set of Maysis + or a set of Thraxis.

Tiny calves so I set them to tighten the top more then the bottom zone. Love em. Great Boots.


----------



## arv (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies! I did stumble upon the wide boot and fitting threads and I think I'm also going to see how the Synapse wide would fit since my measurements are 26.6 and 10.5 cm so definitely a wide boot. Plus the Salomons are known to be more durable. 

Zemax - wow 30 days and that happened. I have 2 teenagers that need new gear every year, so I can't afford to buy gear for myself too often, my gear gotta love me a long time! Broke Dad. :-(


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

arv said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I did stumble upon the wide boot and fitting threads and I think I'm also going to see how the Synapse wide would fit since my measurements are 26.6 and 10.5 cm so definitely a wide boot. Plus the Salomons are known to be more durable.
> 
> Zemax - wow 30 days and that happened. I have 2 teenagers that need new gear every year, so I can't afford to buy gear for myself too often, my gear gotta love me a long time! Broke Dad. :-(


One of the boot stitches had a quality issues, the other one looks like new still !


----------

